# Hello everyone



## Fez (Dec 31, 2018)

Just thought I'd do a quick hello post to introduce myself. Came across the forum while looking for some options as to where to go next from my gaggia classic.

I've since decided to mod it as it seems for sub £300 I'm not going to find a better machine.

Nevertheless I look forward to learning a bit more about the hobby on the forum


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Welcome. Yes you're probably right. What mods are you planning? PID is probably the top one, then Silvia wand, setting OPV to 9.5 bar instead of 15, brass dispersion block, plenty to tinker with, and mostly cheap except the PID controller.

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## Fez (Dec 31, 2018)

hotmetal said:


> Welcome. Yes you're probably right. What mods are you planning? PID is probably the top one, then Silvia wand, setting OPV to 9.5 bar instead of 15, brass dispersion block, plenty to tinker with, and mostly cheap except the PID controller.
> 
> ___
> 
> Eat, drink and be merry


I was planning the full lot, pid, adjusting opv, ims shower screen, brass plate and the wand. But after that first post while reading through the Mr shades PID thread I learned that his kit doesn't support my model(2015). So I don't know whether I should do the other mods now or just start putting money away for a new machine


----------

